# iMovie not working properly



## lkulas

Hi,

I really hope someone can help me!

I've spent all day editing a film proejct using iMovie 09. It was working completely fine until I started adding in transitions at the end of the movie. Now, I can't play the footage properly. When I try to play my project I can only hear the sound and not see the picture. If I skim over the clips I can see them, but can't play them. Nothing works in full screen mode.

Also, when I try to publish the movie it says that there's an error with the user parameters.

I've been on a few other forums and seen that this is quite a common problem, so if anyone has a solution I would be really really grateful!!!

Thank you,


----------



## sinclair_tm

Which version of iMovie are you using, version of OS X, and what hardware?


----------



## lkulas

I've got iLife 09 so I'm guessing it's iMovie 09. the OS X is 10.5.6.

I've just bought the Mac and never had one before, so not really sure how to go about solving any problems. I've been told they're better than PCs for these sorts of things.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## lkulas

Sorry the hardware I'm using is a Mac book 5.2. iMovie is the 8.0 version.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Which transitions are you using? Also, did you make sure that the play head was at the place in the time line that you wanted the transition to be at, and then did you preview it first?


----------



## Roger Franke

Do you have found a solution, I've the same problem..

Regards R.


----------



## lkulas

Yes. I downloaded the software update and it started working again!


----------



## Roger Franke

If have tried to reinstall the software and afterwards the update to vers. 8.5 but it still don't works..
Before that i kept my projects and copied them back after reinstall but still no fullscreen functionality only sound, do you have any ideas ?

Regards R


----------



## sinclair_tm

What Mac do you have?


----------

